# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  نحوه کار با وب سرویس

## mortezaz2000

سلام
وقت بخیر دوستان
اول بگم که تو سایت سرچ کردم ولی هنوز مشکل دارم
من آشنایی با نحوه کار با وب سرویس ندارم
لطفا یه نمونه پروژه C#‎ واسه کار با وب سرویس میخوام .
در اصل میخوام با این وب سرویس کار کنم
http://api.kavenegar.com/soap/v1.asmx

با تشکر

----------


## vira1368

شما کافیه لینک رو به Reference ها اضافه کنید. روی اسم پروژه راست کلیک کنید و Add Web Reference رو انتخاب کنید.
خود سایت هم آموزش داده توی لینک زیر متد ها رو گفته:
http://kavenegar.com/public/documents/soap-document.pdf

----------


## L u k e

من از SDK این سایت استفاده می کنم 
از نظر سرعت و پایداری کمی از soap بهتره و کار کردن باهاش خیلی راحت تره.
دانلود SDK برای دات نت :
http://kavenegar.com/%DA%A9%D8%AF-%D...%85%DA%A9.html

----------

